# Female Mbuna Holding (Help in identifying Species)



## llee37 (Dec 10, 2013)

I ordered several mbuna's from vendors. Now one of my female mbuna is in holding. I can't figure out which fish this belongs to. I have a white top hara, but don't know how a female hara looks like.

The color that is close to the type of fishes I ordered was :
Cobue
Hongi
White Top Hara
Msobo

Is this a female white top hara? (Pictures attached)

Male White Top Hara

Female Holding (Unknown Breed) Picture #1

Female Holding (Unknown Breed) Picture #2


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Looks like it could be a Hara.

I'm a bit confused. Did you order the fish listed above? If not, what did you order?


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Hard to understand that if you ordered those fish, and would have no idea.

The blue barred is most likely a Hara, thou the barring is rather crappy looking. Female Hara do tend to at least be kinda blue compared to most female Mbuna.

A female Afra Cobue would be a dull version of a male, greyish blue brown but sometimes they can get some blue and barring with mood.

Female Hongi would be duller than a male, kinda brown purple but sometimes can color up some with mood.

Female Msobo are light orange.


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

I agree with the others that out of the species you listed above, the one that's holding looks most like a female white-top hara.


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

Almost certainly a hara female. But I hope you are aware of the risk for crossbreeding in the tank (assuming they are all in the same tank). C. afra, C. sp. Hara, and L. hongi are all pretty close in coloration and body shape.


----------



## llee37 (Dec 10, 2013)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> Looks like it could be a Hara.
> 
> I'm a bit confused. Did you order the fish listed above? If not, what did you order?


Yes, the list above is what I ordered. I am not sure if the female holding belong to anyone of those males of fishes on my list.


----------



## llee37 (Dec 10, 2013)

nmcichlid-aholic said:


> I agree with the others that out of the species you listed above, the one that's holding looks most like a female white-top hara.


That is what I was thinking too.


----------



## llee37 (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks guys for your input. It's been 2 weeks and she had yet yo spit. I debating to see if I should strip her. She hasn't been eating. How long do they hold for?


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

The fry will be free swimming and able to survive on their own after 18-21 days. Most experienced females will spit soon thereafter, but young/inexperienced females will sometimes hold far longer than that - I've had young females hold for 5 weeks with no sign of spitting before I strip them. I would say to give her a couple more weeks to spit on her own before you think about stripping her. If you have a spare tank that's cycled, you could put her in there by herself after 3 weeks and she'll probably spit pretty quickly once she doesn't feel threatened anymore. I probably wouldn't save the fry, though, due to the likelihood they are hybrids mentioned above.


----------



## llee37 (Dec 10, 2013)

nmcichlid-aholic said:


> The fry will be free swimming and able to survive on their own after 18-21 days. Most experienced females will spit soon thereafter, but young/inexperienced females will sometimes hold far longer than that - I've had young females hold for 5 weeks with no sign of spitting before I strip them. I would say to give her a couple more weeks to spit on her own before you think about stripping her. If you have a spare tank that's cycled, you could put her in there by herself after 3 weeks and she'll probably spit pretty quickly once she doesn't feel threatened anymore. I probably wouldn't save the fry, though, due to the likelihood they are hybrids mentioned above.


She has been in a 10 gallon cycled tank by herself foe 2 weeks. Does hybrids mean cross breeding?


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

Yes, hybrids = cross-breeding.


----------

